# Check Out These Book Covers! | Available at Duong Covers



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

*DUONG COVERS*
Custom and Premade Book Covers and Other Graphics

Hey! My name is Julie and I have a small business, called Duong Covers, where I make book covers and other graphics!

Duong Covers delivers custom print and e-book covers and other graphics for those that seek them for their book. We try our best to make sure that you are satisfied with the finished result.

Ebook covers are $99.00
Full print covers are $129.00
Premade covers are $42.00

For more prices and information, visit my website.

*10% off* if you order 3 or more covers at the same time.

If you have any questions, please email me at [email protected]

~.-.~.-.~

Here are some premades that are available at my site! If you want to see more, visit: www.duongcovers.com



































































​


----------



## CesarAnthony (Jul 10, 2014)

I sent you a message through your contact page on your website.
Nice covers.


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

CesarAnthony said:


> I sent you a message through your contact page on your website.
> Nice covers.


Thank you very much!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

New premade covers available at: http://duongcovers.wix.com/bookcovers#!premades/c1ba3


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

New premade covers available at: http://duongcovers.wix.com/bookcovers#!premades/c1ba3


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice covers!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

good work! I like them!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

CadyVance said:


> Nice covers!


Thanks so much!



FAUSGA said:


> good work! I like them!


Thank you!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

Covers look nice.

Do you do covers for fantasy and science-fiction?


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

henderson said:


> Covers look nice.
> 
> Do you do covers for fantasy and science-fiction?


Thank you!

I can do covers for fantasy and science fiction!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

JulieD said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I can do covers for fantasy and science fiction!


Great, I may contact you in the next couple of months. Thanks!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

henderson said:



> Great, I may contact you in the next couple of months. Thanks!


Great to hear! I hope to work with you soon!


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful! You've got an email waiting from me


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

You are enabling people's cover addictions with those.  So pretty.


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Ceinwen said:


> Beautiful! You've got an email waiting from me


Thank you! Happy to work with you soon!



Augusta Blythe said:


> You are enabling people's cover addictions with those. So pretty.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and say how great Julie is to work with. I've bought one of her pre-mades and she delivered quickly and even made a few little tweaks for me. It's absolutely stunning.  

Thanks Julie!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for the comment!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

New premade covers available at: http://duongcovers.wix.com/bookcovers#!premades/c1ba3


----------



## Mala (Apr 5, 2015)

Great covers, and competitive pricing! I will bookmark this for when I am ready...


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Mala said:


> Great covers, and competitive pricing! I will bookmark this for when I am ready...


Thank you!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

The website has been revamped! 
http://duongcovers.wix.com/bookcovers


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

New premades are up at the website! http://duongcovers.wix.com/bookcovers


----------



## Liz French (Apr 13, 2014)

These are lovely! Bookmarked your site for when that time finally comes...


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Liz French said:


> These are lovely! Bookmarked your site for when that time finally comes...


Thank you!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

There are new premades available at the site! http://duongcovers.wix.com/bookcovers


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

New premade covers available at the site! Check them out at http://duongcovers.wix.com/bookcovers










*BLACK FRIDAY WEEKEND SALE: 15% OFF YOUR ORDER! *


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

New _Winter Themed_ Premades have been made! Check them out at http://duongcovers.wix.com/bookcovers


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, your covers look fab! I'm sending a private message right now.


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

ccruz said:


> Wow, your covers look fab! I'm sending a private message right now.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I sent you emails through the contact form on your website about working on a Facebook banner and a logo, and possibly a website banner. Hope we can work on those soon!



JulieD said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

*15% ALL PREMADE COVERS!*
Premade covers are now $35.70 was $42.00

Valid from February 10 - February 14, 11:59 EST 
​


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

*SALE HAS BEEN EXTENDED!*

*15% ALL PREMADE COVERS!*
Premade covers are now $35.70 was $42.00

Valid from now to March 1, 11:59 EST 
​


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys!

I made an instagram and twitter so check them out!

https://www.instagram.com/duongcovers/
https://twitter.com/duongcovers
























I also have a facebook page if you're interested!
https://www.facebook.com/duongcovers/

Also, the sale is still going on! 15% all premade covers. Get them while it's here!


----------



## Kyra Gregory (Aug 9, 2013)

Absolutely in love with your covers!! Bookmarking for when it's time for me to release again!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Kyra Gregory said:


> Absolutely in love with your covers!! Bookmarking for when it's time for me to release again!


Thank you! Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Updated the premades! New premade covers available at the site! Check them out at http://duongcovers.wix.com/bookcovers


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great covers, Julie!

I see that I missed your initial thread and you never got your official "Vendor Welcome," so here it is!

Thesios,

Sorry I didn't see your initial post in December. Better late than never--I've added your official Vendor Welcome to the thread and I've merged your promotional threads as you may have only one thread for promotion.

Kb vendors

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey! Been a busy couple of months. 
Here are a couple covers that I have made recently. What do you think?


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Added more premade covers! Check them out at www.duongcovers.com!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Love your North cover, Julie!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

YolyM said:


> Love your North cover, Julie!


Thanks, Yoly!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys!

Here are a couple covers I made recently. What do you think?


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Just finished a cover today! 
If you want to see more, check out my website at www.duongcovers.com!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

DUONG COVERS PROMO SPECIAL: $50 CUSTOM eBOOK COVER!

Duong Covers is offering a limited time promotion!

We will make a custom eBook cover for only $50!

All I need to make the cover are 1 or 2 stock images that must be selected by client from Depositphotos.
The first 3 rounds of revisions are free and additonal rounds are $5 each.
No deposit needed and payment will be made after final graphics are approved.

Promo lasts until the end of September, so send your questions or requests to [email protected] now to get started!
​


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

LAST WEEK OF THE PROMOTION!

See the post above for details about the promo!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

New premade covers available at Duong Covers!


----------



## CaraMunro (Dec 16, 2014)

Lovely looking covers. Bookmarked!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

CaraMunro said:


> Lovely looking covers. Bookmarked!


Thank you, Cara!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

_N O V E M B E R S A L E !_
----------------

*10% OFF CUSTOM EBOOK COVERS
*

Duong Covers is offering a limited time promotion!

All custom eBook covers are 10% off!

Promo lasts until the end of November, so send your questions or requests to [email protected] now to get started!


​


----------



## John Anthony (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll jump in here and say, Julie has designed some beautiful custom covers for me this past year. She has been an absolute joy to work with. I highly recommend her.


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

JohnAnthony said:


> I'll jump in here and say, Julie has designed some beautiful custom covers for me this past year. She has been an absolute joy to work with. I highly recommend her.


Thanks, John! It was good working with you too!


----------



## CRoyalin (Feb 23, 2018)

Just wanted to say that Julie has been super awesome and accommodating. Her work is awesome and she's super nice to work with. Highly recommend!!!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

You are very artistic! Best of luck with your business.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Remember that a print edition has two covers, front and back.


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

New premade covers available at the site! Check them out at www.duongcovers.com


----------



## RebeccaMarshall (Jun 21, 2018)

I love your style. Bookmarking!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

RebeccaMarshall said:


> I love your style. Bookmarking!


Thank you!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Check out my instagram page! I've been updating it with recent covers that I have made. I also will post new sales and deals that are available at Duong Covers!

https://www.instagram.com/duongcovers/


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks nice! You've done a good job on them.


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Bookread said:


> Looks nice! You've done a good job on them.


Thank you!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

New covers made recently! What do you think?


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Check out these covers! What do you think?

I update my Instagram regularly so if you want to look at some of my cover designs, please be sure to check that out, too!


----------



## jckang (Jul 10, 2016)

I commissioned Duong Covers, and though I ended up going with a different concept, I was very pleased with both the work and Julie's professionalism.

Here's the cover.


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

jckang said:


> I commissioned Duong Covers, and though I ended up going with a different concept, I was very pleased with both the work and Julie's professionalism.


Thank you!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

_N E W Y E A R S A L E !_
----------------

*40% OFF PREMADE BOOK COVERS
*

Happy New Year!

Duong Covers is offering a limited time promotion!
Get 40% off of Premade Covers!

Email us or visit our website for more information! Email and link to website is in the description!​


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

S A L E !
40% OFF PREMADE BOOK COVERS

The sale is about to end soon! After the sale is over, most of the premades will be taken down so get them while you still can!

_Sale ends February 10, 2019! _

If you're interested, please visit my website to check them out!
www.duongcovers.com​


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Made some new premade covers available at the site! If you want to see more, check them out at www.duongcovers.com


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Showing off some premade covers! If you are interested or want to see more, check them out at www.duongcovers.com


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Introducing some new premade covers! If you are interested or want to see more, check them out at www.duongcovers.com


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Featuring a few of the premade covers on my website! If you are interested or want to see more, check them out at www.duongcovers.com


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

D. A. J. F. said:


> Hi DCovers.
> 
> Is it possible for you to get unlimited use licenses for all images and fonts used, and how much would you charge on average for that?


The fonts I used have unlimited use.

As for the images, you (the author) would need to purchase the licenses.
The image site I use charges $89 for 1 image or $359 for 5 images. For more information, you can visit the site that I use for my book covers: www.depositphotos.com










If you have more questions, please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

D. A. J. F. said:


> https://depositphotos.com/
> 
> Thanks for your response, DCovers.
> 
> ...


Hi D. A. J. F.,

No problem!

They do provide an unlimited license - it's called an extended license. 
For prices, on the top right corner, click on "Our Plans and Prices" and it has information on their prices.

In my previous post, I attached an screenshot of their price options for the extended license.


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Check out some of these premade covers on my website! If you are interested or want to see more, check them out at www.duongcovers.com


----------



## louisepascual.author (Sep 14, 2019)

Julie was a delight to work with : nice, reliable, quick. I have nothing but good things to say about her work,  I was delighted to work with her. The over is exactly what I wanted. Thank you Julie!


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

Check out these recent covers that I made! If you're interested in a cover, feel free to send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## DCovers (Mar 18, 2015)

louisepascual.author said:


> Julie was a delight to work with : nice, reliable, quick. I have nothing but good things to say about her work, I was delighted to work with her. The over is exactly what I wanted. Thank you Julie!


Hi Louis, I must have missed this but thank you for your comment! It was great working with you as well.

--

Showing off some premade covers on my website! I am also taking requests for custom covers, as well. If you are interested or want to see more, check them out at www.duongcovers.com


----------

